# Store Reviews



## rjordan390 (Feb 18, 2012)

While visiting another forum, I came across a topic called Store Reviews. There is one store in Arizona that breaks all the "Commandments" of customer service. No refunds, store credit on your next purchase, misplaced orders, poor packaging, rude responces, wrong plants or fish, no credit for doa, credit cards are charged even for missing items, poor communication to customers, etc, etc.
Do a search on Arizona Aquatic Gardens (complaints) and see for yourself. 

Share 
Share this post on








 Share on Facebook


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

Like to add my local Jacks Aquarium and pets, willingly and openly admits to selling sick fish and then turns their back when you go back for refund. also no clue on fish compatability


----------

